# Discussion on new formats for 3bld



## Samuel Baird (Apr 22, 2020)

WCA discussion can be found here, I would love to see your thoughts on it


----------



## abunickabhi (May 11, 2020)

I am a support of second best of 5 format. If it gets introduced, it will change the entire BLD world and the way we practice. Also people will get more attempts at comps.

I regret travelling like 300 miles to a comp, just for 3 solves of 3BLD (as it is my main event). Only to realise I will be getting a mediocre safety solve success and two fast DNFs.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

2022 regs just got released by the WCA. Still no signs of change of format for 3BLD.

My life is the same. Travel 300 miles for just 3 3BLD solves. Many organisers do not keep multiple rounds for BLD.


----------



## Garf (Jan 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> 2022 regs just got released by the WCA. Still no signs of change of format for 3BLD.
> 
> My life is the same. Travel 300 miles for just 3 3BLD solves. Many organisers do not keep multiple rounds for BLD.


Jperm practiced 3-BLD for months just to go to 1 competition for 3 solves. He stated that that's why many blind solvers quit cubing.


----------

